# Ram, Marlin, Beer Can 6/19-6/20



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

Well, we decided to head to the Ram Powell even though it looked as if the water there wasn't going to be that great. We headed out of OB around 1 pm on Friday and stopped at a few rigs on the way out where we loaded up with some nice sized amberjacks. After leaving those rigs, we continued to the Ram and arrived there around 4:30 pm ish. There was only a supply boat there so we put the spread out and trolled until dark with nothing. The water there was terrible looking so we decided to wait until after dinner to move on. 



After we ate we headed to the Marlin to jig and again had the same result. Nada besides some trash fish and a barracuda. We called it a night and woke up around 4:40 to get ready for the morning bite. We had one dolphin charge a ballyhoo and take a nice bite out of it and saw one YFT jump. The tuna cleared 20 feet at least, everyone on our boat was amazed and had never seen a tuna jump that high. We left there and worked our way to the Beer Can and again had no luck. After a frustrating (but someone expected outcome) at the rigs, we decided that after 3 1/2 of trolling in crap water to head in a hit a few wrecks on the way in and we ended up with a limit of snapper, 1 barracuda (caught at marlin), 3 aj's, and two sharks that we cut off. The results were not what we hoped for but we still had a good time.



Ill post some pics of the trip when I get them online.


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the report, that all but seals Mondays plan.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

That is a bummer but it is always a good day when you are out on the water and you make it back safely without boat problems.


----------

